
Ship of Theseus - subroutine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus
======
subroutine
Stumbled on this wiki entry looking up some genomics stuff, but struck a chord
wrt a project I'm working on regarding long-term storage of memories in
biological neural nets (i.e. what are the meta-stable properties of BNN that
afford the persistence of memory traces in a system that undergoes continuous
turnover).

